
Kernel [Security] Configuration Glossary - Rondom
https://capsule8.com/blog/kernel-configuration-glossary/
======
server_bot
Good list, but missing CONFIG_CPU_SW_DOMAIN_PAN
([https://cateee.net/lkddb/web-
lkddb/CPU_SW_DOMAIN_PAN.html](https://cateee.net/lkddb/web-
lkddb/CPU_SW_DOMAIN_PAN.html)).

